# Illinois, Indiana Michigan Sting Ray Swap Meets



## toomanystings (Dec 4, 2022)

Looking for a list of upcoming swap meets where I can find sting ray parts. I am in New Lenox IL and want to know what swap meets are worth going to. I have heard about the one in Crown point, Lebanon IN, Monroe MI. Wondering if there are any others, so far I have gone to krate fest at blue moon, strats in villa park and the Rockford swap meet. Thanks!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Dec 26, 2022)

Are you looking for parts or complete bikes ….


----------



## jammer (Dec 27, 2022)

Crown Point is a great show but only BMX. Monroe is the best in my opinion, if you went to Kratefest, imagine 10 times the amount of bikes but not just stingrays. Memory Lane in Ohio is also a great show, particularly the show in the spring, right before Monroe. I have never been to the Lebanon show but will try it this year.


----------

